# A very Patriotic Bomb



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

This has to be one of the COOLEST bombs I've ever received. Got this a little while back from Av8tor but due to life popping up wasn't able to post it up until now.

I get this beautiful box and when I open it my heart immediately swells with pride. This is what I see:

Both my Dad and my step-mom were both in the military as well as my Grandfather whom I was very close to. This type of gift just makes the tears start to well up in your eyes.










Deserving of this great honor I am not, but thank you so much Jason. This really does mean a lot to me. Thank you for your service to this Country and its people. Without Soldiers like you I wouldn't enjoy the freedoms and prosperity that come with this great nation.

I can't thank you enough brother. Sometimes there simply aren't words to convey what you're feeling.

I am honored


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Beautiful. Very thoughtful Jason.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Simply awesome! Very cool Jason! :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Great bomb Jason!! :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

That's a fantastic gift there:tu


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

That's AWESOME!!! Great job, Jason! :tu :tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Awesome bomb Jason.:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Well done Jason!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Very, very cool.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow, that's really cool.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Outstanding bomb..


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

That is a great bomb! :tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Glad it made it to you safe and sound.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful, you should be proud


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

If you love this country how could you not love that


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Fantastic! Very thoughtful gift.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Skids are for kids!

Just kidding! That is really cool.


-Mark.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

That's really nice Dustin! Now that you have a coin, you have to keep it on you at all times. Should anyone else with a coin show theirs and ask you to produce yours, you have to whip it out baby! If you can't, you owe a round of beers. If both of you can produce them, the guy with the "more impressive" coin wins. I know you have one now, so you'd better have that thing on you if we make it to a herf together! BTW, not everybody in the unit gets a coin. They must be earned, so make sure that you hold on to that puppy, I'm sure that a lot of joes in that unit would love to have it as well!


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Wonderful bomb loved seeing these hit!! Great job Jason!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That is a great bomb!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations, Dustin. That is a bomb to end all bombs.


----------



## Rob (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet bomb! :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

This place never fails to amaze me. Truly an awesome gift. :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i got the same thing from jason and yes it is the coolest thing ever


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That, without a doubt, is the coolest bomb I have ever seen.
Absolutely incredible, Jason. You couldn't have picked a more deserving target, either.
Congratulations to both you gentlemen!!! :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

That is just an incredible bomb!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats! Nice job Jason! :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

That is the greatest bomb ever. The minute I read this thread I instantly started humming Lee Greenwoods " I'm Proud To Be An American". Congrats to both you guys...:tu


----------

